# Getting lean log !



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Basically this is we're is started off 6 months ago 

And this is we're I'm at now 

I still have a long way to go to we're I want to be .

I went from been 95 kg and now down to 83.4 .

I'm currently cutting on around 1900 cals 50/30/20 p/c/f per day carbs consumed morning and post workout I'm also 11 weeks in to my 16 week test 400 cycle

I have started to add cardio in 4 times per week 3 hit and 1 low intensity .. My goal is to get my bodyfat down to 10% would like to see my abs  for the first time ever .

Any advice would be great


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Thinking of doing a carb cycling plan from now on

Monday- high carb day

Tue - no carb

Wed- low carb

Thurs- low carb

Fri- high carb

Sat- low carb

Sunday- no carb

High carb days will be

280 pro /270 carb/40fat = 2580 cals

Low carb days - 280pro/135 carb/40 fat= 2028 cals

No carb days 280 pro/ carbs 0 / 40 fat =1480

Total weekly calories 14200

My weight maintanxe cals are around -2740 a day so weekly 19180

So a weekly deflict of 4980 - should result in a 1.5 lbs drop per a week .

Does this look okay ?


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm currently on t3 100mcg pd 2 days in 2 off as recommend by aus , and taking ephedrine on the days off t3


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Mate well done in the diffrence between the pics !!!

As above, up the fats on low carb days

Ps. I used to have a friend look like u in school, he was called Tom Scott-Keeley .

On his english book in year 5 his initials T.S , i found it hilarious that i wrote Truffle Shuffle Kid :lol:

Good luck anyway


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Hopefully go from truffle shuffle to lean machine ! I'll up good fats in low carb days.

Tonight is chest bi's abs and cardio can't wait to get in the gym.

Another day towards my goal !


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Well done on the transformation.. Great motivation.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks mate a long way to go yet but I will get there ! Seeing my body change week in week out is the best motivation there is . And alot of helpful people on here willing to help out is great. My weekly weigh in is tomorrow So hopefully dropped another couple of pounds .


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

JPO said:


> Thanks mate a long way to go yet but I will get there ! Seeing my body change week in week out is the best motivation there is . And alot of helpful people on here willing to help out is great. My weekly weigh in is tomorrow So hopefully dropped another couple of pounds .


The forum is definitely a great help and motivation. I have a question or two for you if that's okay ad I'm in a similar position to you.

I want to lose body fat but try to keep as much muscle as I can. I'm consuming around the same amount of calories as you, what's your protein intake roughly? Number wise in grams? I'm crap with percentage.

Also you may see more than 1.5kg of weight loss a week due to T3, cardio and training. I'm no expert, but from around the same calorie deficit a week I've see about 2kg or just over on weight loss.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I keep my protein to 280grams a day and fats to 40 grams and just rotate my carbs 2 high days 3 low and 2 no , I'm using ausbuilt method of t3 dosing 2 days in 2 days off so the effect of t3 are as noticeable straight away as the are when your taking it ed , but the pro to this is you can use t3 for a lot longer periods and rebound is minimal when you stop it . Some week I can easily drop 3-4 lbs but then there might be one week were I only drop a lbs , it's all about keep your body guessing to keep the weight loss from stalling .


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

JPO said:


> I keep my protein to 280grams a day and fats to 40 grams and just rotate my carbs 2 high days 3 low and 2 no , I'm using ausbuilt method of t3 dosing 2 days in 2 days off so the effect of t3 are as noticeable straight away as the are when your taking it ed , but the pro to this is you can use t3 for a lot longer periods and rebound is minimal when you stop it . Some week I can easily drop 3-4 lbs but then there might be one week were I only drop a lbs , it's all about keep your body guessing to keep the weight loss from stalling .


Good stuff and thanks. Definitely agree with the keeping your body guessing. That's where a form of carb cycling comes to effect.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Weighed in this morning and dropped another 1.5 lbs think it could of been more but I had a high carb day Friday so probably holding abit of water .. Hit cardio this morning 30 mins was nackerd after it according to my nike run on the iPhone I burnt 470 calories not sure how accurate that is though . Been decorating all day so only for tithe gym at 8 , a good 45 min back and biceps , I was wiped out at the end not the heaviest session but did have a great pump


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

today's food log !


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Not logged anything this week been mad busy ! Still had time for training and cardio though .. Cardio done 3 times this week so far , 3 hit session s I can see a big difference in doing hit ether than low intensity , I was a big believer in low intensity but I think that was because I hated running and I was so u fit , been doing hit for 4 weeks now and can see a big difference in my body and cardiovascular fitness could barley run a mile a couple of weeks back now doing 7 min miles .. Found a love for cardio now actually look forward to it !


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Mate, great work so far. Not easy to cut down but you'll feel/look much much better for it.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Cheers mate , it hard mate but its what I've got to do to achieve my goals . Feeling amazing at the moment seeing myself get a little leaner every week is great give me the motivation to keep going


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JPO said:


> Cheers mate , it hard mate but its what I've got to do to achieve my goals . Feeling amazing at the moment seeing myself get a little leaner every week is great give me the motivation to keep going


That's exactlt it mate, it's a bit slow to start but once the system gets used to being in cut mode the fat really does melt off, helps when you can see the results of your hard work. I found fasted am cardio helped a lot mate, not sure if you are incorporating this in.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Not currently doing this yet , my plan is when my fat loss slows down throw morning cardio in . at the moment melt seems to be falling off but i no this will start to slow down so thats when i will incorparate morning cardio . do you do your fasted cardio low intensity ?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JPO said:


> Not currently doing this yet , my plan is when my fat loss slows down throw morning cardio in . at the moment melt seems to be falling off but i no this will start to slow down so thats when i will incorparate morning cardio . do you do your fasted cardio low intensity ?


I am finished cutting now, but still get one fasted am cardio session in during the week. I don't want to lose the abs, it was hard enough getting them in the first place LOL I would take some BCAAs beforehand and maybe a black coffee, and did 30-40 mins interval training (basically two minutes fats/two minutes slow) and knock out 10 cycles of that (40 mins in total). I'm definitely no expert but i found it did the trick for me. I'm natty, but there are easier ways to shift the fat if you want to go down that route.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

40 HIT In the morning i would really need a balck coffee ha im not a morning person .. i might thrown 2 in on saturday and sunday and see how i feel. how long have you been cutting for mate ? , and what diet did you follow


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JPO said:


> 40 HIT In the morning i would really need a balck coffee ha im not a morning person .. i might thrown 2 in on saturday and sunday and see how i feel. how long have you been cutting for mate ? , and what diet did you follow


It's tough alright but you feel like a machine after a while. I have a log on here that shows what I'm currently doing and the diet i'm following. Be good to get your input too mate, I still consider myslef a beginner so am definitely open to advice/criticism.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

post the link mate ill have a look through ,


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JPO said:


> post the link mate ill have a look through ,


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/194334-irishdudes-natty-clean-bulk-journal.html


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Not been on in a couple of days ... Diet is still strict . Cardio is done 5 times per week every night between 30-60 mins . If I do just 30 min it's normally interval and if I do 60 it's a mix of interval sprint steady jog and walk ... Weighed in Saturday morning was another 2lbs down . But then I didnhave a cheat meal on Saturday night which actually went into Sunday ha had a chicken kebab and cheesy garlic bread . Couple of digestives and Sunday a full Sunday roast with desert .. So back on track this week first and cardio and training are nailed !

Spoke to a guy in the gym at the weekend he won his category at the leeds show last week ! Had a quick look over me and said the things I need to improve on is upper chest and back width .. So going to be doing a lot of incline work for chest and lots of chins and pullover for back ..


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Cominf to the end of my cycle last shot of test 400 is saturday then i will wait for 3 weeks before i start pct got some new rohm pct caps so will run a month of these also still waiting for my sourse to get back to me on some hcg suppsdly its hard to get at the moment.

Ive been cutting my test 400 cycle which will have lasted 15 weeks , dropped alot of bodyfat and whole body physique has changed which i am made up with , now just worried about how i should set up my diet while on pct ive been cutting on around 2100 cals per a day while lifting 4 days pw and 5 cardio sessions per a week.

should i bring my cals up to maitance and continue cardio 3 times per a week , i dont want to put any fat on really and dont want to lose the bit of muscle i have out on.

so my question whats the best way to apporach a pct diest afer a cutting diet ?


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

8 months ago

 now

still along way to go to were i want to be but getting there

in my first week of pct now so upped my cals to maintance around 2600 cals with a 50/30/20 split pro/carb/fat

current weight now is 78kg so thats a 16kg drop in 8 months


----------



## rich-k- (Sep 18, 2012)

great work mate looking much leaner  well done mate


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Pack some muscle on now and Ul be sorted! Well done!!


----------



## slystallone (Oct 12, 2012)

Good transformation, wonder how much of the weight loss is down to cycling the test along with your diet. whats your height and age? Planning on doing a similar cycle soon myself, test e 500 pw.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm 5 ft 11 and 22 mate .. Believe it or not my lifts in the gym keep going up to current PBS are 110 bench for 8 reps

170kg squat for 8 reps

Deadlift 170kg 1rep max

Strongest but the lightest I've ever been ...

Planning my next cycle will probaly start February time tests 400 1.5ml per week and 400mg npp bet week for 12 weeks .. Just need to get my lean but diet sorted out now


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Just need some advise off you guys im currently in my 1 st week of pct using ROHM pct caps all going well so far ive upped my cals to maintance while in pct . to try and limit loss of gains .. now i dont no were to go next .. i want to look good for next summer ha be able to walk around the beach and be proud of my body..

now my options are to bulk maybe to march time and then cut till june /july .. or shall i carry on cutting after my pct till i get down to a low body fat -10% and then start lean bulking ,, unsure what direction to take .

i was thinking of using 600mg test blend for 12 weeks and 10 weeks of NPP 400- 600 mg per week with some dbol as a kickstart along with a good clean lean bulk diet .


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Bump !


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Whats the dosage of the test 400? you noticed any sides? looking lean, just shows there isnt a cutting steroid


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

gymjim said:


> Whats the dosage of the test 400? you noticed any sides? looking lean, just shows there isnt a cutting steroid


I Was using 1.5 ml per week so 600mg mate . only side i got was the last 2 weeks of cycle got puffy nipples took nova 40mg for 7 days and the sides went .

next time around i will use A dex


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Right guys need some advice were to go from here ! I'm in the last week of my pct now feeling great libido is up and feeling good strength hasn't dropped .. But during my pct I upped my cals and mayb out a small amount of bodyfat .. The thing is I'm at a crossroads now I don't no weather to keep on cutting even more or start lean bulking ? Can some help ha !


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

JPO said:


> Right guys need some advice were to go from here ! I'm in the last week of my pct now feeling great libido is up and feeling good strength hasn't dropped .. But during my pct I upped my cals and mayb out a small amount of bodyfat .. The thing is I'm at a crossroads now I don't no weather to keep on cutting even more or start lean bulking ? Can some help ha !


What BF % u at?


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Not to sure pal need to get it done properly , abs are not yet visible .. So may 16% that's just purely a guess though


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Abs aren't visible yet , and waiting in my calipers to be delivered ! .. I'd say around 16% mayb that's just a guess though ..


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

JPO said:


> Abs aren't visible yet , and waiting in my calipers to be delivered ! .. I'd say around 16% mayb that's just a guess though ..


Well I'm at the same situation BUT I know in myself I want to have a 6 pack and loss all fat before I bulk hard lean mass.. I'd suggest you do the same..noone wants the extra fat and its easily sorted with the right routine and diet.. I know I can loss 8lb a week on a normal diet so being strict with PH and weight loss supps I am gonna find out soon enough how much per week I can loose ha! I'm gna strip down and then know where I'm at to then add gains lol..


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah I no were your coming from mate think I will do the same ! Off cycle at the moment so will be cutting natty .. Will do this to January and then I will introduce some test and tren see how it goes


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

What workout split are you following atthe moment , I was planning on a 5 day split with 30 - 45 min cardio after each session chest , back , shoulder , arms , legs .. And put abs in 3 x per a week


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

JPO said:


> Yeah I no were your coming from mate think I will do the same ! Off cycle at the moment so will be cutting natty .. Will do this to January and then I will introduce some test and tren see how it goes


Ok bud good luck


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

What macro split do find best for fat loss ?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

JPO said:


> What macro split do find best for fat loss ?


To be honest with you..

I wing my diets, ill use myfitnesspal to figure out a few days of food etc.. Then ill just alternate those few different days to mix up the food and keep the right amount of kcals/carbs/protein/fats etc and maintain those amounts throughout my weight loss season.. Works for me and gives me a bit more freeness if you get me.. I just keep carbs to a minimum, not bothered about fats aslong as I know they are good fats, carbs are low GI carbs and proteins are high enough to grow


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I use a app called diet fit or Something always track my foods on that I'm aiming for 270g of protine 150g of carbs carbs are morning and pre and post workout . And the rest of my diet good fats .. I've dropped 39 lbs since January so must if been doing Somthing right ha


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

JPO said:


> I use a app called diet fit or Something always track my foods on that I'm aiming for 270g of protine 150g of carbs carbs are morning and pre and post workout . And the rest of my diet good fats .. I've dropped 39 lbs since January so must if been doing Somthing right ha


Nice mate! I've lost 2 stone since march so hopeing to get my BF% down to 10 before my bday at March which will make a very productive year, and ready for summer!


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm going Orlando in July so that's my goal time by then I would ideally like to be 10% abs on show and look very lean .. Never been below 15% ever ha never had visible abs so that's my goal !


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

JPO said:


> I'm going Orlando in July so that's my goal time by then I would ideally like to be 10% abs on show and look very lean .. Never been below 15% ever ha never had visible abs so that's my goal !


This is the smallest I've been, I'm trying to get lean for Ibiza next summer and Vegas in Oct for the Mrs Birthday lol.. Gotta be done!


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

right i need some advice from you guys

my next goal is to be down to 8% bodyfat by july ,

im currently sitting at 177lbs around 16% bodyfat , so i really want to shed8% in the next 6 months first question is this a realstic goal

i am open to diet training and steroid protocols !

from january 2012 to no i have managed to drop just under 4 stone ! and to be fair at time i did let training and diet slip .

I no if i want to reach my goals i will have to give it a 100% and i am willing to do so.

i am thinking about running a 6 month cycle using test as a base through out and adding in the likes of anavar winstrol npp and dnp t3

im not shy when it comes to hard work and i am willing to put everything in to reach my goal !

just looking on some advice setting up a plan to get me there

i would be more than grateful if some of you guys with years of knowledge could help me out

thanks


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow just realised this has had 1800 views ! Not bad !

Any one got any advice for me though


----------



## dantheman_33 (Dec 29, 2011)

JPO said:


> right i need some advice from you guys
> 
> my next goal is to be down to 8% bodyfat by july ,
> 
> ...


Alright mate,

Well done on your progress looking good..I don't know if you've heard or tried Intermittent Fasting, but there are some merits to this approach when trying to losing bf%

Have a look at the 1st post on this link:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/intermittent-fasting/190015-intermittent-fasting-if-ebook-52-diet-uk-m-trial.html

http://vimeo.com/50912488The Eat, Fast and Live Longer documentary was a eye opener (If the youtube video doesnt work)

Ive been doing the 16/8 format for over a month(Its explained in the PDF in above link), its made me realise that hunger is 90% of the time mental and I can control it (Not Go KFC) lool

Also lost over a stone 

Just a suggestion anyway


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Your phone has amazing battery life, it's been on 9% for 6 months!!


----------

